# I am 240lbs/109kgs



## Carly36 (Nov 9, 2021)

I am 240lb/109kg.
My goal is to gain 400lb/185kg. 

Any tips or advice .


----------



## Van (Nov 10, 2021)

My guess would be to start off eating the foods you love and enjoy the most... Let go of your inhibition to not overindulge... Overindulge on what you love as often as you can... Just take it slow... Don't try to eat a whole buffet... That takes time...


----------



## cushionlove (Nov 14, 2021)

Always be snacking. Mix it up - balance out sweet with salty. Late night snacking is always good for the belly. Liquid calories are good as well - good luck!


----------



## Carly36 (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks.

I have been gaining little bits.
Snacking is a good idea.
Ice cream is my fav


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 1, 2021)

My coworker just let out the BIGGEST fart!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 1, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> My coworker just let out the BIGGEST fart!


Sorry. That was off topic. But it startled me!


----------



## Carly36 (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks guys


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Dec 6, 2021)

Add at a pace that you do not start having diarrhea. Stay active. Make sure you still can walk and even climb a hill. Metabolic syndrome is easier to prevent than cure.
Would like to see progress pictures of expansions.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 7, 2021)

Carly36 said:


> I am 240lb/109kg.
> My goal is to gain 400lb/185kg.
> 
> Any tips or advice .


Sounds like you are perfect just the way you are!


----------



## Carly36 (Jan 16, 2022)

I am weighing 248lb.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 17, 2022)

You certainly don't need to gain weight to be an absolutely Beautiful Big Woman. But whatever your goals, I wish you well.


----------



## Carly36 (Jan 23, 2022)

BigElectricKat said:


> You certainly don't need to gain weight to be an absolutely Beautiful Big Woman. But whatever your goals, I wish you well.


Thanks


----------



## Carly36 (Jan 31, 2022)

Gainned 4lb in one week.


----------



## Carly36 (Jan 31, 2022)

No fart zone


----------

